# Zoey's new hair cut



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I took the girls to the groomer yesterday. I was going to have Zoey puppy cut but changed my mind. I ask her to just trim her some to make her look a little neater. She did and I'm not at all sure I like it as well as I did longer. My husband loves it but he would! He says she doesn't know she's a Maltese and he lets her do anything she wants like rolling around in grass and dirt.  He likes her puppy cut because he doesn't have to be as careful about getting all that outdoor stuff in her hair. Tess is such a girly girl. She goes potty and then wants right back in, she would never think about rolling in grass and when we walk her she stays on the sidewalk except to potty. Not Zoey! 
Anyway, here's Zoey's new do. I sure hope I either get use to it or it grows fast!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh how sweet!!!









like a little teddy bear....aehhhh maltese!


sooo adorable she looks!
pretty zoey.*


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

I think she look adorable, so cute!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I love her hair cut. She looks precious!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww.............she is smiling. I like it.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

She is adorable :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it looks great!!! Zoey is so pretty she would look good in any cut!!! :wub:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree...she is soooo pretty....any cut would be absolutely precious.....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Zoey is darling! Thank you for sharing such beautiful photos with us.

Here, you can freely use my mantra, "it's only hair, it will grow back." B) 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

I love her haircut - it is really pretty. And she's such a pretty girl, a buzz cut would be beautiful on her. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Darling - absolutely beautiful! She has such a cute face!!! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I love her hair cut!!! And that last pic is sooo cute!! Shes giving you THE LOOK!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very pretty :wub: . Sarah


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

She looks SO beautiful! 
I love the haircut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think she looks adorable!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I like it.Your groomer did a great job. 
Long hair is such a hassle, especially when they love the outdoors and
rough housing. 
Toy loves having short hair. Cosy lives on the sofa so she doesn't
care except she hates grooming.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! Of course it's the exact same cut I have for my babies. lol If I could get a groomer to do that around here, I wouldn't groom them myself. She did an excellent job. And really, isn't it about what makes them (our babies, not the groomers) happiest. If Zoey loves to run, play and roll, then she will really be happiest in a shorter cut. I really hope you keep it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think the groomer did a great job. Zoey :wub: looks very pretty. I'm all for the shorter cuts & less time spent grooming. I bet Zoey will love her shorter hair. I think you'll get use to it & like it better in a few days. The really does look lovely.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much! I think I'll like this cut better as I get more use to it and I'll probably love it on bath day. I think Zoey will be happier for sure. I've had her hair cut before but it's been awhile and I was use to the longer hair. There's been a couple of cuts that I cried over but TG this isn't one of them  I think the groomer did a good job so after I adjust to it I'll probably keep it this way. 
Thanks again! All your positive comments makes me feel much better about having her hair cut


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Aww, she is adorable! I think her new "do" is great on her. What a pretty girl


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love Zoey's new hair cut, she's so cute :wub: I know what you mean about hubby's :smpullhair:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

She's so Lovely!! :wub:


----------

